# Acadia National Park Part The Second



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Ok, so everyone is complaining about cold and hail storms and rain...and today here it was 81 degrees. UGH! One of the reasons I got out of Miami was because of the heat. Too hot!

Nonetheless, we went back to Acadia because the pass was for 7 days so, what the hey, may as well use it. Today it was busy. Lots of people out. Sure, sure, holiday weekend but they weren't out like this on Saturday...when it was cold and foggy and rainy. So, I will go, from now on, when it is cold and foggy and rainy. Photos look better and I feel better. The drive is more pleasant, as well.

But, we went, Shasta wore his pack for the first time today like a little trooper. It did keep him somewhat calm around other dogs, believe it or not. There still is no cure for wanting to bound up to every single person on the planet that breathes in his direction, though. Same for Sakari. With people, I have NO problems with their social skills whether I like that or not.

Without further ado, here are some photos. Most of these are of scenery and less hoodlums but I'll start off with the hoodlums:

"Ok guys, sit and look over here..."










:doh:

"NO! Here! At me!"










"Hurray! We're back! And I got a nifty little pack!"










This rock? It...confused them. They darted around it, stared it down, growled at it. I cannot make that up.










"What IS this contraption? I have never seen anything like it before!" (Ok, so they aren't the brightest dogs on the planet.)

I drove them down back to that rocky beach from before. Tide was in a little so I tried to bring them to the water. Well! They didn't want a THING to do with that! Those little waves, teensy, tiny, microscopic waves coming in? Fear them! 

I finally had to take off my shoes and socks, roll up my pants legs and walk in to the cold arse water to show them, "Water...you drink this, you've bathed in it...it's WATER you morons!" They finally went in and had fun. (Like I said, not the brightest dogs on the planet.) I did not get a photo though because my hands were full with these two chicken spits.

Speaking of water....










Because, again, I LOVE crashing waves.

More...


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

This time, after visiting the rocky beach again, we took the road up to Cadillac Mountain. The following photos are on the way up...





































(For the bridge lovers...)










More...


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

At this point, I started having issues with temperature and my lenses fogging up. I'd go from my air conditioned car, (NICE), to the heat outside...and a lot of photos just wouldn't come out...but, I managed to get a few...



















I think this is an old Carriage House.










This is on top of Cadillac Mountain.










So is this...again, you'll see I had issues with the differences in temperatures.

This is also where the hoodlums were a bit on the embarrassing side. There I am, trying to snap photos and defog lenses and they were more interested in tugging and pulling on their leashes to meet each and every single person that walked or stood by. I told them to "sit", they ignored me. I told them to "sit", they ignored me. I told them to "Nok it off! Damn, dogs, just sit!" They ignored me. I looked like an idiot. But, again, most people just said, "Oooh! Puppies!" which, didn't help because the hoodlum idiots heard that and I no longer existed. 

"Serenity? Serenity who? The one who feeds us? Pscht! Whatevs, there's other people here! HI! hihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihihi!!!!"

But, again, when they saw other dogs, Shasta didn't act like a complete jerk and Sakari took the cue and didn't either. They sort of half arsed woofed at a few but nothing like they normally do. Although there were two huge dogs that Sakari whined and whined and whined about because she wanted to meet them and play with them. 

That's it for now. We mostly drove around today because there was just so many people out and every place was crowded. I'll go again when everyone goes home and it's cold and rainy...then we'll have more space to ourselves.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

That looks AWESOME!! I really love the pic of the little hoods purposely ignoring you. I know I shouldn't, but I do 'cuz its CUUUUOOOOOTTT!! 

What gorgeous scenery for the three of you to traipse about in. Oh how they've grown! Why, I remember the first pictures you posted of them way back when...  

Sounds like Shasta is feeling very important with his pack. Good thinking to get him one! 

I'm glad you went back. And I'm glad you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gorgeous pics. again! I just love the first picture. Classic. :becky:


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Woah! The boy hoodlum looks much larger in stature than the girl hoodlum! Is Sakari slighter than Shasta? Our two black pups are the same way...Preston is bigger than Paris. Looks like you had a gorgeous day. I wish it were 81 here...it's like 100. :[


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> Woah! The boy hoodlum looks much larger in stature than the girl hoodlum! Is Sakari slighter than Shasta? Our two black pups are the same way...Preston is bigger than Paris. Looks like you had a gorgeous day. I wish it were 81 here...it's like 100. :[


Yes, Sakari is much slighter than Shasta. It doesn't always show up in photos but she's much smaller. She weighs 24 pounds and Shasta weighs 46 pounds. She is dainty and little and he's like a normal middle sized dog. Most of the time I can't get her to look at me with the camera and to get one with her standing, looking at me...impossible. So, when she sits, she looks bigger than she is because, if you've noticed, she doesn't sit very lady like. And when they are walking, they both have their noses to the ground so you can't see the difference in size in the photos. But everyone thinks Shasta is older than her, they all think she's a little puppy and some of them have even asked if Shasta is Sakari's mom. LOL. And they all get a little shock on their face when I tell them they are brother and sister and are both a year old.

HEY! I just realized! This weekend was their 1 year birthday. They got to go to Acadia National Park on their birthday. Cool!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow! That is just like the weight difference in Paris and Preston. Paris is about 45 lbs and Preston is about 80 lbs. I haven't weighed them in well over a month but they are 1.5 years old and should be done growing as they aren't large breeds. We get the same shocked look when people see Paris and Preston and ask if they're related. 

Happy birthday to your hoodlums. They look like they had a blast indulging their little noses in all the new smells. :]


----------

